# Sikh Philosophy/ਉਪਦੇਸ ਤੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ



## vsgrewal48895 (Apr 13, 2009)

*SIKH PHILOSOPHY/ਉਪਦੇਸ ਤੇ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ*​ 

*ABSTRACT*​ 

Guru Nanak’s philosophy revolves around Truth and the recitation of Naam of the Absolute Principle called God. That Absolute Principal is the law of all things and events. The Universal Laws of Mother Nature are the common ground of all creation. The Universal law is blind but even handed. All creation is a single whole, which works and unfolds according to that Principle. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Truth was true before time is true now and will be for ever.

ਸਤਜੁਗਿ ਸਤੁ ਸੰਤੋਖੁ ਸਰੀਰਾ ॥ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਵਰਤੈ ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰਾ ॥

_Satjug Sat Santokh Sareeraa, Sat Sat Vartai Gehr Ganbheeraa._

In the Golden Age of Truth, Truth and contentment filled the bodies. Truth is pervasive, deep, profound and unfathomable. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Maru, AGGS, Page, 1023-13 & 14

ਮਨਹਠ ਬੁਧੀ ਕੇਤੀਆ ਕੇਤੇ ਬੇਦ ਬੀਚਾਰ ॥ਕੇਤੇ ਬੰਧਨ ਜੀਅ ਕੇ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮੋਖ ਦੁਆਰ ॥ ਸਚਹੁ ਓਰੈ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਉਪਰਿ ਸਚੁ ਆਚਾਰੁ ॥

_Manhaṯẖ buḏẖī keṯī▫ā keṯe beḏ bīcẖār.Keṯe banḏẖan jī▫a ke gurmukẖ mokẖ ḏu▫ār. Sachoh Oorai Sabh Ko Ouper Such Aachaar._

There are so many stubborn-minded intelligent people, and so many who contemplate the Vedas. There are so many entanglements for the soul. Only as Guru willed do we find the Gate of Liberation. Truth is above all and above Truth is Truthful conduct. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Sri, AGGS, Page, 62-11

Guru Nanak stresses that it is only the Name that helps to cleanse the inside and external piety of any kind. Any other rituals are irrelevant to spiritual growth. No one person or one people are better than the rest of the humanity.

ਜਪਹੁ ਤ ਏਕੋ ਨਾਮਾ ॥ ਅਵਰਿ ਨਿਰਾਫਲ ਕਾਮਾ ॥ 

_Japahu Ta Ayko Naamaa, Avar Niraafal Kaamaa._

Chant the Name of the One Akal Purkh. All other actions are fruitless.-----Guru Nanak, Raag Suhi, AGGS, Page, 728-5 

ਏਹੁ ਅਹੇਰਾ ਕੀਨੋ ਦਾਨੁ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਕੈ ਘਰਿ ਕੇਵਲ ਨਾਮੁ ॥

_Ayhu Ahayraa Keeno Daan, Nanak Kai Ghar Kayval Naam._

God has given this boon of the game of Naam solely for Nanak's home. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Bhairo, AGGS, Page, 1136-16 

He further indicates that any living entity a human, a bird or even an insect reciting the Name is pleasing to that Absolute Principle.

ਅਧੁ ਗੁਲ੍ਹਾ ਚਿੜੀ ਕਾ ਚੁਗਣੁ ਗੈਣਿ ਚੜੀ ਬਿਲਲਾਇ ॥ ਖਸਮੈ ਭਾਵੈ ਓਹਾ ਚੰਗੀ ਜਿ ਕਰੇ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਖੁਦਾਇ ॥ ਅਕ ਸਿਉ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਅਕ ਤਿਡਾ ਅਕ ਡਾਲੀ ਬਹਿ ਖਾਇ ॥ ਖਸਮੈ ਭਾਵੈ ਓਹੋ ਚੰਗਾ ਜਿ ਕਰੇ ਖੁਦਾਇ ਖੁਦਾਇ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ 
ਦੁਨੀਆ ਚਾਰਿ ਦਿਹਾੜੇ ਸੁਖਿ ਕੀਤੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਹੋਈ ॥ ਗਲਾ ਵਾਲੇ ਹੈਨਿ ਘਣੇਰੇ ਛਡਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਕੋਈ ॥

_Adh Gulha Chirhee Ka Chugan Gai-nn Charhee Bil-laaey, Khasamai Bhavai Ohaa Changee Jay Karay Khudda-ey Khudda-ey, Ak Seo Preet Karay Ak Tidaa Ak Daalee Beh Khaa-ey, Khasamai Bhavai Ohaa Changaa Jay Karay Khudda-ey Khudda-ey, Nanak Dunia Chaar Dihaarhay Sukh Keetai Dukh Hoyee, Galā vālė hain gẖaṇėrė cẖẖad na sakai ko¬ī. _

The sparrow eats only half a grain, and then it flies through the sky and chirps. The good sparrow is pleasing to her God and Master, if she chirps Its Name. The insect loves the milkweed plant, perched on its branch, it eats it. It becomes good and pleasing to its God and Master, if it chirps Its Name. O Nanak, the world lasts for only a few days; indulging in pleasures, pain is produced. There are many who boast and brag, but none of them can remain detached from the world. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Malar, AGGS, Page, 1286

ਕਬੀਰ ਅਲਹ ਕੀ ਕਰਿ ਬੰਦਗੀ ਜਿਹ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਦੁਖੁ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਦਿਲ ਮਹਿ ਸਾਂਈ ਪਰਗਟੈ ਬੁਝੈ ਬਲੰਤੀ ਨਾਂਇ ॥

_Kabir Allah Di Kar Bandgee Jeh Simrat Dukh Jaa-ey, Dil Meh Sanyee Pargatai Bujhai Balnatee Naaney._

Kabir, worship the God Allah, meditating in remembrance on It, troubles and pains depart. It shall be revealed within your own heart and the burning fire within shall be extinguished by Iis Name. -----Kabir Sloke 186, AGGS, Page, 1374-10

To recite the name, one needs a complete and total focus on the Name. It requires controlling the mind, which is beyond the scope of the entity. Here again the entity needs the Grace of that Absolute Principle.

ਸੇ ਭਗਤ ਸੇ ਸੇਵਕਾ ਜਿਨਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਿਆਰਾ ॥ ਤਿਨ ਕੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਤੇ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਿਰਿ ਨਿੰਦਕ ਕੈ ਪਵੈ ਛਾਰਾ ॥

_Se bẖagaṯ se sevkā jinā har nām pi▫ārā. Tin Kee Sayvaa Tay Har Paa-ee-ai Sir Ninḏak Kai Pavai Cẖẖārā._

They alone are devotees, and they alone are selfless servants, who love the Akal Purkh's Name. By their selfless service, they find It, while ashes fall on the heads of the slanderers. -----Guru Ramdas, Raag Suhi, AGGS, Page, 733-17

ਦਸ ਦਿਸ ਖੋਜਤ ਮੈ ਫਿਰਿਓ ਜਤ ਦੇਖਉ ਤਤ ਸੋਇ ॥ ਮਨੁ ਬਸਿ ਆਵੈ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਜੇ ਪੂਰਨ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਹੋਇ ॥

_Das Dis Khojat Main Firio Jat Dekhou Tat Soey, Man Bus Aavai Nanaka Jay Pooran Kirpa Hoey._ 

I have tried to find in all ten directions for a way to control the mind but could not trace any means of controlling the mind. The mind comes to be controlled, O Nanak, if the Akal Purkh blesses with Its Perfect Grace. -----Guru Arjan, Thiti Gauri, AGGS, Page, 298-17

ਸਰਬੰ ਸਾਚਾ ਏਕੁ ਹੈ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ॥ ਤਾ ਕੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਸੋ ਕਰੇ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ॥

_Sarbaŉ sācẖā ek hai ḏūjā nāhī ko▫e. Taa Kee Sayvaa So Karay Jaa ka-o Nadar Karay._

In the entire world, there is only the One True Akal Purkh; there is no other at all. He alone serves the It, upon whom the It casts Its Glance of Grace. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Dhanasari, AGGS, Page, 660-7

When the Grace of the Akal Purkh is finally received, we become selfless in spite of the selfishness at biological level. The grace brings up the hidden spiritual dimension to the fore, and into our personality. It brings out necessary refinement in the intellect, it sharpens the reason, leads us to an intuitive realization of the virtues of selfless behavior and attitude. But this process is rather slow and calls for conscious and deliberate efforts on the part of the individual as well. Guru Nanak’s philosophy of service is closely linked with moral, ethical and social codes. There is a two-way exchange. To become selfless one has to engage in service, and more a person becomes selfless, the more one enjoys serving the others. Meditation in silence with utmost devotion, a form of contemplative meditation, can lead to mental tranquility. Manifestation comes from our dedication of our work to God, humanity, or meditation in action, which is serving the divinity in humanity. 

For a selfless service to the divinity, each living entity needs devotion. 

ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਮਨੁ ਮੋਹਿਆ ਕਹਣਾ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਰਤੀ ਸਬਦਿ ਸਚੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਰਸਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਇ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਏਹੁ ਰੰਗੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਰਜਾਇ ॥ ਸਚੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਮਨੁ ਲਾਲੁ ਥੀਆ ਰਤਾ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਇ ॥

_Gur sabḏī man mohi▫ā kahṇā kacẖẖū na jā▫e. Jihvā raṯī sabaḏ sacẖai amriṯ pīvai ras guṇ gā▫e Gurmukẖ ehu rang pā▫ī▫ai jis no kirpā kare rajā▫e.Sachee Bhagtee Man Laal Thee-aa Rataa Sahj Subhaa-ay._

The mind is fascinated by the Word of the Guru's Sabd, which cannot be described. The tongue imbued with the True Word of the Sabd enjoys the Amrit with delight, singing Its Glorious Praises. The Guru willed obtains this love, when the Akal Purkh, in Its Will, grants Its Grace. In true devotion, the mind is dyed in the deep crimson color of the Akal Purkh's Love, with intuitive peace and poise. -----Guru Amardas, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 36-13

Devotion is an ardent, pious, selfless affection or dedication, to a person, Principle, zeal and love for religious observance. It is an addiction to bringing eager feelings towards God and is expressed by acts of worship in devoutness. It is one of the necessary perfections required in Sikhism for growth in spirituality. It requires real dedication in Naam Simran, Truth, Rigorous honesty, Willingness and its reflection in daily day to day life. This has to be done with humility, from the core of the heart, with a focus on attaining God’s Grace.

Devotion resulting in Grace needs Divine Love to be effective.

ਇਹ ਬਿਧਿ ਸੁਨਿ ਕੈ ਜਾਟਰੋ ਉਠਿ ਭਗਤੀ ਲਾਗਾ ॥ਮਿਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਤਖਿ ਗੁਸਾਈਆ ਧੰਨਾ ਵਡਭਾਗਾ ॥

_Ayh Bidh Soun Kai JaaTro Outh Bhagtee Laagaa, Milay Partakh Gusaayeeaa Dhannaa Vadbhaagaa._

Hearing this, Dhanna the Jaat applied himself to devotional worship. The Akal Purkh of the Universe met him personally; Dhanna was so very blessed. ------Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 488 

God’s love is obtained through Its fear;

ਭੈ ਬਿਚਿ ਭਾਉ ਭਾਇ ਕੋਊ ਬੂਝਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਰਸੁ ਪਾਵੈ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਜੇਤੇ ਘਟ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਸਭ ਹੀ ਮਹਿ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਸਹਿ ਪੀਆਈ ॥

_Bhai Bich Bhaou Bhaaey Ko-ou Boojheh Har Ras Paavai Bhaaee, Jaytay Ghat Amrit Sabh Hee Meh Bhaavai Tiseh Pee-aa-ee._

In the Fear of God, is the Love of God? Only those few who understand Its Love obtain the sublime essence of It, O Siblings of Destiny. The Akal Purkh fills as many hearts with Its Ambrosial Nectar as many as It is pleased with. -----Bhagat Kabir, Raag Kedara, AGGS, Page, 1123-15

Sikhism advises staying detached from Maya in its entire three, as well as abandoning the empty meaningless rituals. Bhai Gurdas summarizes this thought in his Vaar 18, Pauri, 19

ਜਪ ਤਾਪ ਸੰਜਮ ਲਖ ਲਖ ਹੋਮ ਜਗ ਨਈਵੇਦ ਕਰੋੜੀ ॥-----------------ਉਪਰਿ ਸਚੁ ਅਚਾਰੁ ਚਮੋੜੀ ॥

_Jap Tap Sanjam Lakh Lakh Hoam Jag Na-eevayd Krorhee---Ouper Sach Aachaar Chamorhee._

Millions of rituals of recitation, penances, continence, burnt offerings and millions of oblations are performed. There is plethora of fasts, rules, controls, activities but they all are like a weak thread. Many are pilgrimage centers, anniversaries, and mullions of virtuous acts, and forms of charities’ and altruisms. There are also millions of kinds of worship of gods and goddesses, combinations, detractions, boons, curses. Many are the philosophies, Varna’s, non-Varna and many are the persons who do not bother about the unnecessary brands of hundreds of thousands of worships and oblations. Many are the expressions of public behavior, virtues, renunciation, indulgence and other covering devices but all these craft-man ships do not even close to the truth. Not can they touch it. Higher than truth is truthful living. -----Bhai Gurdas, Vaar 18, Pauri 19

ਨਾਨਕ ਦੁਨੀਆ ਚਾਰਿ ਦਿਹਾੜੇ ਸੁਖਿ ਕੀਤੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਹੋਈ ॥ਗਲਾ ਵਾਲੇ ਹੈਨਿ ਘਣੇਰੇ ਛਡਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਕੋਈ ॥

_Nānak ḏunī¬ā cẖār ḏihāṛė sukẖ kīṯai ḏukẖ ho¬ī, Galaa Vaalay Hainn Ghanaray Chad Na Sakai Koyee._

O Nanak, the world lasts for only a few days. Indulging in the pleasures, produces only pain. There are many who boast and brag, but none of them can remain detached from the world. -----Guru Nanak, Raag Malar, AGGS, Page, 1286

Kabir stresses further the value of Naam, which relieves all the stresses in the mind.
The danger to the Sikh philosophy comes from degeneration of morals, from beclouding one's mental horizon and from the atrophy of moral and spiritual nature. Individuals put their vested interest first, and truths and ideals go begging. Moral life cannot be lived in aloof. Morality is the nurse of spirituality.

All the present problems are self-inflicted in ignorance. Ignorance of reality is no excuse. The only cure is self-knowledge; by making the individual's conscious of his infinite worth to progress spiritually towards God.

For the truly faithful, no miracle is necessary, but for those who doubt, no miracle is sufficient.

*Conclusion:*

The core of Guru Nanak’s philosophy is an inner cleanliness. This is attained by developing Divine virtues and service of the Guru/the service of the Absolute Principle. This principle is an integral part of every thing. Its Grace is an expression of Divine Benevolence and is a cardinal doctrine in Sikhism. It occurs as karam, nader, mehr, baksheesh, parsad, daya, or kirpa. It is sought through prayer and devotion. Its descent is the ultimate Divine mystery and mercy. No amount of austerities, no amount of intellectual search or performance or ritual or yogic praxis or Akhand Paths or any such devices can force it out of God’s hand. One can only prepare himself to receive this grace by becoming pleasing to God. This is a pre-requisite for spiritual growth.

ਗਿਆਨੁ ਨ ਗਲੀਈ ਢੂਢੀਐ ਕਥਨਾ ਕਰੜਾ ਸਾਰੁ ॥ ਕਰਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਤਾ ਪਾਈਐ ਹੋਰ ਹਿਕਮਤਿ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥

_Gi▫ān na galī▫ī dẖūdẖī▫ai kathnā karṛā sār. Karam Milai Ta Paa-eeai Hoar Hikmat Hukam Khuaar._

Wisdom cannot be found through mere words. To explain it is as hard as iron. When the Akal Purkh bestows Its Grace, then alone it is received; other tricks and orders are useless. -----Guru Nanak, Asa Di Var, AGGS, Page, 465-1

Sikhism is a simple philosophy of leading an honest, truthful life of a householder and doing selfless service of humanity without seeking any rewards, which might invalidate the service. 

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 1023

ਸਤਜੁਗਿ  ਸਤੁ  ਸੰਤੋਖੁ  ਸਰੀਰਾ  ॥ 
सतजुगि सतु संतोखु सरीरा ॥ 
Saṯjug saṯ sanṯokẖ sarīrā. 
In the Golden Age of Truth, Truth and contentment filled the bodies. 

ਸਤਿ  ਸਤਿ  ਵਰਤੈ  ਗਹਿਰ  ਗੰਭੀਰਾ  ॥ 
सति सति वरतै गहिर ग्मभीरा ॥ 
Saṯ saṯ varṯai gahir gambẖīrā. 
Truth was pervasive, Truth, deep, profound and unfathomable. 

ਸਚਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸਚੁ  ਪਰਖੈ  ਸਾਚੈ  ਹੁਕਮਿ  ਚਲਾਈ  ਹੇ  ॥੩॥ 
सचा साहिबु सचु परखै साचै हुकमि चलाई हे ॥३॥ 
Sacẖā sāhib sacẖ parkẖai sācẖai hukam cẖalā▫ī he. ||3|| 
The True Lord appraises the mortals on the Touchstone of Truth, and issues His True Command. ||3|| 

ਸਤ  ਸੰਤੋਖੀ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਪੂਰਾ  ॥ 
सत संतोखी सतिगुरु पूरा ॥ 
Saṯ sanṯokẖī saṯgur pūrā. 
The Perfect True Guru is true and contented. 

ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਮਨੇ  ਸੋ  ਸੂਰਾ  ॥ 
गुर का सबदु मने सो सूरा ॥ 
Gur kā sabaḏ mane so sūrā. 
He alone is a spiritual hero, who believes in the Word of the Guru's Shabad. 

ਸਾਚੀ  ਦਰਗਹ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਨਿਵਾਸਾ  ਮਾਨੈ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਰਜਾਈ  ਹੇ  ॥੪॥ 
साची दरगह साचु निवासा मानै हुकमु रजाई हे ॥४॥ 
Sācẖī ḏargėh sācẖ nivāsā mānai hukam rajā▫ī he. ||4|| 
He alone obtains a true seat in the True Court of the Lord, who surrenders to the Command of the Commander. ||4|| 

ਸਤਜੁਗਿ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਕਹੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਕੋਈ  ॥ 
सतजुगि साचु कहै सभु कोई ॥ 
Saṯjug sācẖ kahai sabẖ ko▫ī. 
In the Golden Age of Truth, everyone spoke the Truth. 

ਸਚਿ  ਵਰਤੈ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਸੋਈ  ॥ 
सचि वरतै साचा सोई ॥ 
Sacẖ varṯai sācẖā so▫ī. 
Truth was pervasive - the Lord was Truth. 

ਮਨਿ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਭਰਮ  ਭਉ  ਭੰਜਨੁ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਸਖਾਈ  ਹੇ  ॥੫॥ 
मनि मुखि साचु भरम भउ भंजनु गुरमुखि साचु सखाई हे ॥५॥ 
Man mukẖ sācẖ bẖaram bẖa▫o bẖanjan gurmukẖ sācẖ sakẖā▫ī he. ||5|| 
With Truth in their minds and mouths, mortals were rid of doubt and fear. Truth was the friend of the Gurmukhs. ||5||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 62


ਮਨ  ਰੇ  ਸਾਚੀ  ਖਸਮ  ਰਜਾਇ  ॥ 
मन रे साची खसम रजाइ ॥ 
Man re sācẖī kẖasam rajā▫e. 
O mind, the Will of our Lord and Master is true. 

ਜਿਨਿ  ਤਨੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਸਾਜਿ  ਸੀਗਾਰਿਆ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਸੇਤੀ  ਲਿਵ  ਲਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जिनि तनु मनु साजि सीगारिआ तिसु सेती लिव लाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jin ṯan man sāj sīgāri▫ā ṯis seṯī liv lā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Focus your love upon the One who created and adorned your body and mind. ||1||Pause|| 

ਤਨੁ  ਬੈਸੰਤਰਿ  ਹੋਮੀਐ  ਇਕ  ਰਤੀ  ਤੋਲਿ  ਕਟਾਇ  ॥ 
तनु बैसंतरि होमीऐ इक रती तोलि कटाइ ॥ 
Ŧan baisanṯar homī▫ai ik raṯī ṯol katā▫e. 
If I cut my body into pieces, and burn them in the fire, 

ਤਨੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਸਮਧਾ  ਜੇ  ਕਰੀ  ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਅਗਨਿ  ਜਲਾਇ  ॥ 
तनु मनु समधा जे करी अनदिनु अगनि जलाइ ॥ 
Ŧan man samḏẖā je karī an▫ḏin agan jalā▫e. 
and if I make my body and mind into firewood, and night and day burn them in the fire, 

ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੈ  ਤੁਲਿ  ਨ  ਪੁਜਈ  ਜੇ  ਲਖ  ਕੋਟੀ  ਕਰਮ  ਕਮਾਇ  ॥੨॥ 
हरि नामै तुलि न पुजई जे लख कोटी करम कमाइ ॥२॥ 
Har nāmai ṯul na puj▫ī je lakẖ kotī karam kamā▫e. ||2|| 
and if I perform hundreds of thousands and millions of religious rituals-still, all these are not equal to the Name of the Lord. ||2|| 

ਅਰਧ  ਸਰੀਰੁ  ਕਟਾਈਐ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਕਰਵਤੁ  ਧਰਾਇ  ॥ 
अरध सरीरु कटाईऐ सिरि करवतु धराइ ॥ 
Araḏẖ sarīr katā▫ī▫ai sir karvaṯ ḏẖarā▫e. 
If my body were cut in half, if a saw was put to my head, 

ਤਨੁ  ਹੈਮੰਚਲਿ  ਗਾਲੀਐ  ਭੀ  ਮਨ  ਤੇ  ਰੋਗੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
तनु हैमंचलि गालीऐ भी मन ते रोगु न जाइ ॥ 
Ŧan haimancẖal gālī▫ai bẖī man ṯe rog na jā▫e. 
and if my body were frozen in the Himalayas-even then, my mind would not be free of disease. 

ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੈ  ਤੁਲਿ  ਨ  ਪੁਜਈ  ਸਭ  ਡਿਠੀ  ਠੋਕਿ  ਵਜਾਇ  ॥੩॥ 
हरि नामै तुलि न पुजई सभ डिठी ठोकि वजाइ ॥३॥ 
Har nāmai ṯul na puj▫ī sabẖ diṯẖī ṯẖok vajā▫e. ||3|| 
None of these are equal to the Name of the Lord. I have seen and tried and tested them all. ||3|| 

ਕੰਚਨ  ਕੇ  ਕੋਟ  ਦਤੁ  ਕਰੀ  ਬਹੁ  ਹੈਵਰ  ਗੈਵਰ  ਦਾਨੁ  ॥ 
कंचन के कोट दतु करी बहु हैवर गैवर दानु ॥ 
Kancẖan ke kot ḏaṯ karī baho haivar gaivar ḏān. 
If I made a donation of castles of gold, and gave lots of fine horses and wondrous elephants in charity, 

ਭੂਮਿ  ਦਾਨੁ  ਗਊਆ  ਘਣੀ  ਭੀ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਗਰਬੁ  ਗੁਮਾਨੁ  ॥ 
भूमि दानु गऊआ घणी भी अंतरि गरबु गुमानु ॥ 
Bẖūm ḏān ga▫ū▫ā gẖaṇī bẖī anṯar garab gumān. 
and if I made donations of land and cows-even then, pride and ego would still be within me. 

ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਬੇਧਿਆ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਦੀਆ  ਸਚੁ  ਦਾਨੁ  ॥੪॥ 
राम नामि मनु बेधिआ गुरि दीआ सचु दानु ॥४॥ 
Rām nām man beḏẖi▫ā gur ḏī▫ā sacẖ ḏān. ||4|| 
The Name of the Lord has pierced my mind; the Guru has given me this true gift. ||4|| 

ਮਨਹਠ  ਬੁਧੀ  ਕੇਤੀਆ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਬੇਦ  ਬੀਚਾਰ  ॥ 
मनहठ बुधी केतीआ केते बेद बीचार ॥ 
Manhaṯẖ buḏẖī keṯī▫ā keṯe beḏ bīcẖār. 
There are so many stubborn-minded intelligent people, and so many who contemplate the Vedas. 

ਕੇਤੇ  ਬੰਧਨ  ਜੀਅ  ਕੇ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਮੋਖ  ਦੁਆਰ  ॥ 
केते बंधन जीअ के गुरमुखि मोख दुआर ॥ 
Keṯe banḏẖan jī▫a ke gurmukẖ mokẖ ḏu▫ār. 
There are so many entanglements for the soul. Only as Gurmukh do we find the Gate of Liberation. 

ਸਚਹੁ  ਓਰੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਕੋ  ਉਪਰਿ  ਸਚੁ  ਆਚਾਰੁ  ॥੫॥ 
सचहु ओरै सभु को उपरि सचु आचारु ॥५॥ 
Sacẖahu orai sabẖ ko upar sacẖ ācẖār. ||5|| 
Truth is higher than everything; but higher still is truthful living. ||5|| 

ਸਭੁ  ਕੋ  ਊਚਾ  ਆਖੀਐ  ਨੀਚੁ  ਨ  ਦੀਸੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सभु को ऊचा आखीऐ नीचु न दीसै कोइ ॥ 
Sabẖ ko ūcẖā ākẖī▫ai nīcẖ na ḏīsai ko▫e. 
Call everyone exalted; no one seems lowly. 

ਇਕਨੈ  ਭਾਂਡੇ  ਸਾਜਿਐ  ਇਕੁ  ਚਾਨਣੁ  ਤਿਹੁ  ਲੋਇ  ॥ 
इकनै भांडे साजिऐ इकु चानणु तिहु लोइ ॥ 
Iknai bẖāŉde sāji▫ai ik cẖānaṇ ṯihu lo▫e. 
The One Lord has fashioned the vessels, and His One Light pervades the three worlds. 

ਕਰਮਿ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਸਚੁ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਬਖਸ  ਨ  ਮੇਟੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥੬॥ 
करमि मिलै सचु पाईऐ धुरि बखस न मेटै कोइ ॥६॥ 
Karam milai sacẖ pā▫ī▫ai ḏẖur bakẖas na metai ko▫e. ||6|| 
Receiving His Grace, we obtain Truth. No one can erase His Primal Blessing. ||6|| 

ਸਾਧੁ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਜਨੈ  ਸੰਤੋਖੁ  ਵਸੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਭਾਇ  ॥ 
साधु मिलै साधू जनै संतोखु वसै गुर भाइ ॥ 
Sāḏẖ milai sāḏẖū janai sanṯokẖ vasai gur bẖā▫e. 
When one Holy person meets another Holy person, they abide in contentment, through the Love of the Guru. 

ਅਕਥ  ਕਥਾ  ਵੀਚਾਰੀਐ  ਜੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਮਾਹਿ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥ 
अकथ कथा वीचारीऐ जे सतिगुर माहि समाइ ॥ 
Akath kathā vīcẖārī▫ai je saṯgur māhi samā▫e. 
They contemplate the Unspoken Speech, merging in absorption in the True Guru. 

ਪੀ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਸੰਤੋਖਿਆ  ਦਰਗਹਿ  ਪੈਧਾ  ਜਾਇ  ॥੭॥ 
पी अम्रितु संतोखिआ दरगहि पैधा जाइ ॥७॥ 
Pī amriṯ sanṯokẖi▫ā ḏargahi paiḏẖā jā▫e. ||7|| 
Drinking in the Ambrosial Nectar, they are contented; they go to the Court of the Lord in robes of honor. ||7|| 

ਘਟਿ  ਘਟਿ  ਵਾਜੈ  ਕਿੰਗੁਰੀ  ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸੁਭਾਇ  ॥ 
घटि घटि वाजै किंगुरी अनदिनु सबदि सुभाइ ॥ 
Gẖat gẖat vājai kingurī an▫ḏin sabaḏ subẖā▫e. 
In each and every heart the Music of the Lord's Flute vibrates, night and day, with sublime love for the Shabad. 

ਵਿਰਲੇ  ਕਉ  ਸੋਝੀ  ਪਈ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਸਮਝਾਇ  ॥ 
विरले कउ सोझी पई गुरमुखि मनु समझाइ ॥ 
virle ka▫o sojẖī pa▫ī gurmukẖ man samjẖā▫e. 
Only those few who become Gurmukh understand this by instructing their minds. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨ  ਵੀਸਰੈ  ਛੂਟੈ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਕਮਾਇ  ॥੮॥੧੪॥ 
नानक नामु न वीसरै छूटै सबदु कमाइ ॥८॥१४॥ 
Nānak nām na vīsrai cẖẖūtai sabaḏ kamā▫e. ||8||14|| 
O Nanak, do not forget the Naam. Practicing the Shabad you shall be saved. ||8||14||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 728

ਜਪਹੁ  ਤ  ਏਕੋ  ਨਾਮਾ  ॥ 
जपहु त एको नामा ॥ 
Japahu ṯa eko nāmā. 
Chant the Name of the One Lord. 

ਅਵਰਿ  ਨਿਰਾਫਲ  ਕਾਮਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
अवरि निराफल कामा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Avar nirāfal kāmā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
All other actions are fruitless. ||1||Pause|| 

ਇਹੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਈਟੀ  ਹਾਥਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਫੁਨਿ  ਨੇਤ੍ਰਉ  ਨੀਦ  ਨ  ਆਵੈ  ॥ 
इहु मनु ईटी हाथि करहु फुनि नेत्रउ नीद न आवै ॥ 
Ih man ītī hāth karahu fun neṯara▫o nīḏ na āvai. 
Let your mind be the handles, and then churn it, without sleeping. 

ਰਸਨਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਹੁ  ਤਬ  ਮਥੀਐ  ਇਨ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਪਾਵਹੁ  ॥੨॥ 
रसना नामु जपहु तब मथीऐ इन बिधि अम्रितु पावहु ॥२॥ 
Rasnā nām japahu ṯab mathī▫ai in biḏẖ amriṯ pāvhu. ||2|| 
If you chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord,with your tongue, then the curd will be churned. In this way, the Ambrosial Nectar is obtained. ||2|| 

ਮਨੁ  ਸੰਪਟੁ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਸਤ  ਸਰਿ  ਨਾਵਣੁ  ਭਾਵਨ  ਪਾਤੀ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ  ਕਰੇ  ॥ 
मनु स्मपटु जितु सत सरि नावणु भावन पाती त्रिपति करे ॥ 
Man sampat jiṯ saṯ sar nāvaṇ bẖāvan pāṯī ṯaripaṯ kare. 
Wash your mind in the pool of Truth, and let it be the vessel of the Lord; let this be your offering to please Him. 

ਪੂਜਾ  ਪ੍ਰਾਣ  ਸੇਵਕੁ  ਜੇ  ਸੇਵੇ  ਇਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਰਵਤੁ  ਰਹੈ  ॥੩॥ 
पूजा प्राण सेवकु जे सेवे इन्ह बिधि साहिबु रवतु रहै ॥३॥ 
Pūjā parāṇ sevak je seve inĥ biḏẖ sāhib ravaṯ rahai. ||3|| 
That humble servant who dedicates and offers his life, and who serves in this way, remains absorbed in his Lord and Master. ||3|| 

ਕਹਦੇ  ਕਹਹਿ  ਕਹੇ  ਕਹਿ  ਜਾਵਹਿ  ਤੁਮ  ਸਰਿ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਈ  ॥ 
कहदे कहहि कहे कहि जावहि तुम सरि अवरु न कोई ॥ 
Kahḏe kahėh kahe kahi jāvėh ṯum sar avar na ko▫ī. 
The speakers speak and speak and speak, and then they depart. There is no other to compare to You. 

ਭਗਤਿ  ਹੀਣੁ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਜਨੁ  ਜੰਪੈ  ਹਉ  ਸਾਲਾਹੀ  ਸਚਾ  ਸੋਈ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 
भगति हीणु नानकु जनु ज्मपै हउ सालाही सचा सोई ॥४॥१॥ 
Bẖagaṯ hīṇ Nānak jan jampai ha▫o sālāhī sacẖā so▫ī. ||4||1|| 
Servant Nanak, lacking devotion, humbly prays: may I sing the Praises of the True Lord. ||4||1||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 1136


ਭੈਰਉ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
भैरउ महला ५ ॥ 
Bẖairo mėhlā 5. 
Bhairao, Fifth Mehl: 

ਦਸ  ਮਿਰਗੀ  ਸਹਜੇ  ਬੰਧਿ  ਆਨੀ  ॥ 
दस मिरगी सहजे बंधि आनी ॥ 
Ḏas mirgī sėhje banḏẖ ānī. 
I easily tied up the deer - the ten sensory organs. 

ਪਾਂਚ  ਮਿਰਗ  ਬੇਧੇ  ਸਿਵ  ਕੀ  ਬਾਨੀ  ॥੧॥ 
पांच मिरग बेधे सिव की बानी ॥१॥ 
Pāŉcẖ mirag beḏẖe siv kī bānī. ||1|| 
I shot five of the desires with the Word of the Lord's Bani. ||1|| 

ਸੰਤਸੰਗਿ  ਲੇ  ਚੜਿਓ  ਸਿਕਾਰ  ॥ 
संतसंगि ले चड़िओ सिकार ॥ 
Saṯsang le cẖaṛi▫o sikār. 
I go out hunting with the Saints, 

ਮ੍ਰਿਗ  ਪਕਰੇ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਘੋਰ  ਹਥੀਆਰ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
म्रिग पकरे बिनु घोर हथीआर ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Marig pakre bin gẖor hathī▫ār. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
and we capture the deer without horses or weapons. ||1||Pause|| 

ਆਖੇਰ  ਬਿਰਤਿ  ਬਾਹਰਿ  ਆਇਓ  ਧਾਇ  ॥ 
आखेर बिरति बाहरि आइओ धाइ ॥ 
Ākẖer biraṯ bāhar ā▫i▫o ḏẖā▫e. 
My mind used to run around outside hunting. 

ਅਹੇਰਾ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਘਰ  ਕੈ  ਗਾਂਇ  ॥੨॥ 
अहेरा पाइओ घर कै गांइ ॥२॥ 
Aherā pā▫i▫o gẖar kai gāŉ▫e. ||2|| 
But now, I have found the game within the home of my body-village. ||2|| 

ਮ੍ਰਿਗ  ਪਕਰੇ  ਘਰਿ  ਆਣੇ  ਹਾਟਿ  ॥ 
म्रिग पकरे घरि आणे हाटि ॥ 
Marig pakre gẖar āṇe hāt. 
I caught the deer and brought them home. 

ਚੁਖ  ਚੁਖ  ਲੇ  ਗਏ  ਬਾਂਢੇ  ਬਾਟਿ  ॥੩॥ 
चुख चुख ले गए बांढे बाटि ॥३॥ 
Cẖukẖ cẖukẖ le ga▫e bāŉdẖe bāt. ||3|| 
Dividing them up, I shared them, bit by bit. ||3|| 

ਏਹੁ  ਅਹੇਰਾ  ਕੀਨੋ  ਦਾਨੁ  ॥ 
एहु अहेरा कीनो दानु ॥ 
Ėhu aherā kīno ḏān. 
God has given this gift. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੈ  ਘਰਿ  ਕੇਵਲ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥੪॥੪॥ 
नानक कै घरि केवल नामु ॥४॥४॥ 
Nānak kai gẖar keval nām. ||4||4|| 
Nanak's home is filled with the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||4||4||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 1286
ਮਃ  ੧  ॥ 
मः १ ॥ 
Mėhlā 1. 
First Mehl: 

ਸਉ  ਮਣੁ  ਹਸਤੀ  ਘਿਉ  ਗੁੜੁ  ਖਾਵੈ  ਪੰਜਿ  ਸੈ  ਦਾਣਾ  ਖਾਇ  ॥ 
सउ मणु हसती घिउ गुड़ु खावै पंजि सै दाणा खाइ ॥ 
Sa▫o maṇ hasṯī gẖi▫o guṛ kẖāvai panj sai ḏāṇā kẖā▫e. 
The elephant eats a hundred pounds of ghee and molasses, and five hundred pounds of corn. 

ਡਕੈ  ਫੂਕੈ  ਖੇਹ  ਉਡਾਵੈ  ਸਾਹਿ  ਗਇਐ  ਪਛੁਤਾਇ  ॥ 
डकै फूकै खेह उडावै साहि गइऐ पछुताइ ॥ 
Dakai fūkai kẖeh udāvai sāhi ga▫i▫ai pacẖẖuṯā▫e. 
He belches and grunts and scatters dust, and when the breath leaves his body, he regrets it. 

ਅੰਧੀ  ਫੂਕਿ  ਮੁਈ  ਦੇਵਾਨੀ  ॥ 
अंधी फूकि मुई देवानी ॥ 
Anḏẖī fūk mu▫ī ḏevānī. 
The blind and arrogant die insane. 

ਖਸਮਿ  ਮਿਟੀ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਭਾਨੀ  ॥ 
खसमि मिटी फिरि भानी ॥ 
Kẖasam mitī fir bẖānī. 
Submitting to the Lord, one become pleasing to Him. 

ਅਧੁ  ਗੁਲ੍ਹਾ  ਚਿੜੀ  ਕਾ  ਚੁਗਣੁ  ਗੈਣਿ  ਚੜੀ  ਬਿਲਲਾਇ  ॥ 
अधु गुल्हा चिड़ी का चुगणु गैणि चड़ी बिललाइ ॥ 
Aḏẖ gulĥā cẖiṛī kā cẖugaṇ gaiṇ cẖaṛī billā▫e. 
The sparrow eats only half a grain, then it flies through the sky and chirps. 

ਖਸਮੈ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਓਹਾ  ਚੰਗੀ  ਜਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਖੁਦਾਇ  ਖੁਦਾਇ  ॥ 
खसमै भावै ओहा चंगी जि करे खुदाइ खुदाइ ॥ 
Kẖasmai bẖāvai ohā cẖangī jė kare kẖuḏā▫e kẖuḏā▫e. 
The good sparrow is pleasing to her Lord and Master, if she chirps the Name of the Lord. 

ਸਕਤਾ  ਸੀਹੁ  ਮਾਰੇ  ਸੈ  ਮਿਰਿਆ  ਸਭ  ਪਿਛੈ  ਪੈ  ਖਾਇ  ॥ 
सकता सीहु मारे सै मिरिआ सभ पिछै पै खाइ ॥ 
Sakṯā sīhu māre sai miri▫ā sabẖ picẖẖai pai kẖā▫e. 
The powerful tiger kills hundreds of deer, and all sorts of other animals eat what it leaves. 

ਹੋਇ  ਸਤਾਣਾ  ਘੁਰੈ  ਨ  ਮਾਵੈ  ਸਾਹਿ  ਗਇਐ  ਪਛੁਤਾਇ  ॥ 
होइ सताणा घुरै न मावै साहि गइऐ पछुताइ ॥ 
Ho▫e saṯāṇā gẖurai na māvai sāhi ga▫i▫ai pacẖẖuṯā▫e. 
It becomes very strong, and cannot be contained in its den, but when it must go, it regrets. 

ਅੰਧਾ  ਕਿਸ  ਨੋ  ਬੁਕਿ  ਸੁਣਾਵੈ  ॥ 
अंधा किस नो बुकि सुणावै ॥ 
Anḏẖā kis no buk suṇāvai. 
So who is impressed by the roar of the blind beast? 

ਖਸਮੈ  ਮੂਲਿ  ਨ  ਭਾਵੈ  ॥ 
खसमै मूलि न भावै ॥ 
Kẖasmai mūl na bẖāvai. 
He is not pleasing at all to his Lord and Master. 

ਅਕ  ਸਿਉ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਅਕ  ਤਿਡਾ  ਅਕ  ਡਾਲੀ  ਬਹਿ  ਖਾਇ  ॥ 
अक सिउ प्रीति करे अक तिडा अक डाली बहि खाइ ॥ 
Ak si▫o parīṯ kare ak ṯidā ak dālī bahi kẖā▫e. 
The insect loves the milkweed plant; perched on its branch, it eats it. 

ਖਸਮੈ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਓਹੋ  ਚੰਗਾ  ਜਿ  ਕਰੇ  ਖੁਦਾਇ  ਖੁਦਾਇ  ॥ 
खसमै भावै ओहो चंगा जि करे खुदाइ खुदाइ ॥ 
Kẖasmai bẖāvai oho cẖanga jė kare kẖuḏā▫e kẖuḏā▫e. 
It becomes good and pleasing to its Lord and Master, if it chirps the Name of the Lord. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਦੁਨੀਆ  ਚਾਰਿ  ਦਿਹਾੜੇ  ਸੁਖਿ  ਕੀਤੈ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਹੋਈ  ॥ 
नानक दुनीआ चारि दिहाड़े सुखि कीतै दुखु होई ॥ 
Nānak ḏunī▫ā cẖār ḏihāṛe sukẖ kīṯai ḏukẖ ho▫ī. 
O Nanak, the world lasts for only a few days; indulging in pleasures, pain is produced. 

ਗਲਾ  ਵਾਲੇ  ਹੈਨਿ  ਘਣੇਰੇ  ਛਡਿ  ਨ  ਸਕੈ  ਕੋਈ  ॥ 
गला वाले हैनि घणेरे छडि न सकै कोई ॥ 
Galā vāle hain gẖaṇere cẖẖad na sakai ko▫ī. 
There are many who boast and brag, but none of them can remain detached from the world.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 1374

ਕਬੀਰ  ਮੁਲਾਂ  ਮੁਨਾਰੇ  ਕਿਆ  ਚਢਹਿ  ਸਾਂਈ  ਨ  ਬਹਰਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
कबीर मुलां मुनारे किआ चढहि सांई न बहरा होइ ॥ 
Kabīr mulāŉ munāre ki▫ā cẖadẖėh sāŉ▫ī na bahrā ho▫e. 
Kabeer: O Mullah, why do you climb to the top of the minaret? The Lord is not hard of hearing. 

ਜਾ  ਕਾਰਨਿ  ਤੂੰ  ਬਾਂਗ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਦਿਲ  ਹੀ  ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਜੋਇ  ॥੧੮੪॥ 
जा कारनि तूं बांग देहि दिल ही भीतरि जोइ ॥१८४॥ 
Jā kāran ṯūŉ bāŉg ḏėh ḏil hī bẖīṯar jo▫e. ||184|| 
Look within your own heart for the One, for whose sake you shout your prayers. ||184|| 

ਸੇਖ  ਸਬੂਰੀ  ਬਾਹਰਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਹਜ  ਕਾਬੇ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
सेख सबूरी बाहरा किआ हज काबे जाइ ॥ 
Sekẖ sabūrī bāhrā ki▫ā haj kābe jā▫e. 
Why does the Shaykh bother to go on pilgrimage to Mecca, if he is not content with himself? 

ਕਬੀਰ  ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਦਿਲ  ਸਾਬਤਿ  ਨਹੀ  ਤਾ  ਕਉ  ਕਹਾਂ  ਖੁਦਾਇ  ॥੧੮੫॥ 
कबीर जा की दिल साबति नही ता कउ कहां खुदाइ ॥१८५॥ 
Kabīr jā kī ḏil sābaṯ nahī ṯā ka▫o kahāŉ kẖuḏā▫e. ||185|| 
Kabeer, one whose heart is not healthy and whole - how can he attain his Lord? ||185|| 

ਕਬੀਰ  ਅਲਹ  ਕੀ  ਕਰਿ  ਬੰਦਗੀ  ਜਿਹ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
कबीर अलह की करि बंदगी जिह सिमरत दुखु जाइ ॥ 
Kabīr alah kī kar banḏagī jih simraṯ ḏukẖ jā▫e. 
Kabeer, worship the Lord Allah; meditating in remembrance on Him, troubles and pains depart. 

ਦਿਲ  ਮਹਿ  ਸਾਂਈ  ਪਰਗਟੈ  ਬੁਝੈ  ਬਲੰਤੀ  ਨਾਂਇ  ॥੧੮੬॥ 
दिल महि सांई परगटै बुझै बलंती नांइ ॥१८६॥ 
Ḏil mėh sāŉ▫ī pargatai bujẖai balanṯī nāŉ▫e. ||186|| 
The Lord shall be revealed within your own heart, and the burning fire within shall be extinguished by His Name. ||186||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 733

ਸੂਹੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ 
सूही महला ४ ॥ 
Sūhī mėhlā 4. 
Soohee, Fourth Mehl: 

ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਆਰਾਧਿਆ  ਜਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਲਿਖਤੁ  ਲਿਲਾਰਾ  ॥ 
तिन्ही अंतरि हरि आराधिआ जिन कउ धुरि लिखिआ लिखतु लिलारा ॥ 
Ŧinĥī anṯar har ārāḏẖi▫ā jin ka▫o ḏẖur likẖi▫ā likẖaṯ lilārā. 
They alone worship and adore the Lord deep within, who are blessed with such pre-ordained destiny from the very beginning of time. 

ਤਿਨ  ਕੀ  ਬਖੀਲੀ  ਕੋਈ  ਕਿਆ  ਕਰੇ  ਜਿਨ  ਕਾ  ਅੰਗੁ  ਕਰੇ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਕਰਤਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥ 
तिन की बखीली कोई किआ करे जिन का अंगु करे मेरा हरि करतारा ॥१॥ 
Ŧin kī bakẖīlī ko▫ī ki▫ā kare jin kā ang kare merā har karṯārā. ||1|| 
What can anyone do to undermine them? My Creator Lord is on their side. ||1|| 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਧਿਆਇ  ਮਨ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਧਿਆਇ  ਹਰਿ  ਜਨਮ  ਜਨਮ  ਕੇ  ਸਭਿ  ਦੂਖ  ਨਿਵਾਰਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
हरि हरि धिआइ मन मेरे मन धिआइ हरि जनम जनम के सभि दूख निवारणहारा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Har har ḏẖi▫ā▫e man mere man ḏẖi▫ā▫e har janam janam ke sabẖ ḏūkẖ nivāraṇhārā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
So meditate on the Lord, Har, Har, O my mind. Meditate on the Lord, O mind; He is the Eliminator of all the pains of reincarnation. ||1||Pause|| 

ਧੁਰਿ  ਭਗਤ  ਜਨਾ  ਕਉ  ਬਖਸਿਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਭੰਡਾਰਾ  ॥ 
धुरि भगत जना कउ बखसिआ हरि अम्रित भगति भंडारा ॥ 
Ḏẖur bẖagaṯ janā ka▫o bakẖsi▫ā har amriṯ bẖagaṯ bẖandārā. 
In the very beginning, the Lord blessed His devotees with the Ambrosial Nectar, the treasure of devotion. 

ਮੂਰਖੁ  ਹੋਵੈ  ਸੁ  ਉਨ  ਕੀ  ਰੀਸ  ਕਰੇ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਹਲਤਿ  ਪਲਤਿ  ਮੁਹੁ  ਕਾਰਾ  ॥੨॥ 
मूरखु होवै सु उन की रीस करे तिसु हलति पलति मुहु कारा ॥२॥ 
Mūrakẖ hovai so un kī rīs kare ṯis halaṯ palaṯ muhu kārā. ||2|| 
Anyone who tries to compete with them is a fool; his face shall be blackened here and hereafter. ||2|| 

ਸੇ  ਭਗਤ  ਸੇ  ਸੇਵਕਾ  ਜਿਨਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ॥ 
से भगत से सेवका जिना हरि नामु पिआरा ॥ 
Se bẖagaṯ se sevkā jinā har nām pi▫ārā. 
They alone are devotees, and they alone are selfless servants, who love the Lord's Name. 

ਤਿਨ  ਕੀ  ਸੇਵਾ  ਤੇ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਾਈਐ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਨਿੰਦਕ  ਕੈ  ਪਵੈ  ਛਾਰਾ  ॥੩॥ 
तिन की सेवा ते हरि पाईऐ सिरि निंदक कै पवै छारा ॥३॥ 
Ŧin kī sevā ṯe har pā▫ī▫ai sir ninḏak kai pavai cẖẖārā. ||3|| 
By their selfless service, they find the Lord, while ashes fall on the heads of the slanderers. ||3|| 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਘਰਿ  ਵਿਰਤੀ  ਸੋਈ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਜਗਤ  ਗੁਰ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪੂਛਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਬੀਚਾਰਾ  ॥ 
जिसु घरि विरती सोई जाणै जगत गुर नानक पूछि करहु बीचारा ॥ 
Jis gẖar virṯī so▫ī jāṇai jagaṯ gur Nānak pūcẖẖ karahu bīcẖārā. 
He alone knows this, who experiences it within the home of his own self. Ask Guru Nanak, the Guru of the world, and reflect upon it. 

ਚਹੁ  ਪੀੜੀ  ਆਦਿ  ਜੁਗਾਦਿ  ਬਖੀਲੀ  ਕਿਨੈ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਭਾਇ  ਨਿਸਤਾਰਾ  ॥੪॥੨॥੯॥ 
चहु पीड़ी आदि जुगादि बखीली किनै न पाइओ हरि सेवक भाइ निसतारा ॥४॥२॥९॥ 
Cẖahu pīṛī āḏ jugāḏ bakẖīlī kinai na pā▫i▫o har sevak bẖā▫e nisṯārā. ||4||2||9|| 
Throughout the four generations of the Gurus, from the beginning of time and throughout the ages, no one has ever found the Lord by back-biting and undermining. Only by serving the Lord with love, is one emancipated. ||4||2||9||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the next one is actually on Ang 288 not Ang 298


ਅਸਟਪਦੀ  ॥ 
असटपदी ॥ 
Asatpaḏī. 
Ashtapadee: 

ਸੰਤ  ਜਨਾ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਬੀਚਾਰੁ  ॥ 
संत जना मिलि करहु बीचारु ॥ 
Sanṯ janā mil karahu bīcẖār. 
Joining the Company of the Saints, practice deep meditation. 

ਏਕੁ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਨਾਮ  ਆਧਾਰੁ  ॥ 
एकु सिमरि नाम आधारु ॥ 
Ėk simar nām āḏẖār. 
Remember the One, and take the Support of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 

ਅਵਰਿ  ਉਪਾਵ  ਸਭਿ  ਮੀਤ  ਬਿਸਾਰਹੁ  ॥ 
अवरि उपाव सभि मीत बिसारहु ॥ 
Avar upāv sabẖ mīṯ bisārahu. 
Forget all other efforts, O my friend - 

ਚਰਨ  ਕਮਲ  ਰਿਦ  ਮਹਿ  ਉਰਿ  ਧਾਰਹੁ  ॥ 
चरन कमल रिद महि उरि धारहु ॥ 
Cẖaran kamal riḏ mėh ur ḏẖārahu. 
enshrine the Lord's Lotus Feet within your heart. 

ਕਰਨ  ਕਾਰਨ  ਸੋ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਸਮਰਥੁ  ॥ 
करन कारन सो प्रभु समरथु ॥ 
Karan kāran so parabẖ samrath. 
God is All-powerful; He is the Cause of causes. 

ਦ੍ਰਿੜੁ  ਕਰਿ  ਗਹਹੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਵਥੁ  ॥ 
द्रिड़ु करि गहहु नामु हरि वथु ॥ 
Ḏariṛ kar gahhu nām har vath. 
Grasp firmly the object of the Lord's Name. 

ਇਹੁ  ਧਨੁ  ਸੰਚਹੁ  ਹੋਵਹੁ  ਭਗਵੰਤ  ॥ 
इहु धनु संचहु होवहु भगवंत ॥ 
Ih ḏẖan sancẖahu hovhu bẖagvanṯ. 
Gather this wealth, and become very fortunate. 

ਸੰਤ  ਜਨਾ  ਕਾ  ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਮੰਤ  ॥ 
संत जना का निरमल मंत ॥ 
Sanṯ janā kā nirmal manṯ. 
Pure are the instructions of the humble Saints. 

ਏਕ  ਆਸ  ਰਾਖਹੁ  ਮਨ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
एक आस राखहु मन माहि ॥ 
Ėk ās rākẖo man māhi. 
Keep faith in the One Lord within your mind. 

ਸਰਬ  ਰੋਗ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਮਿਟਿ  ਜਾਹਿ  ॥੧॥ 
सरब रोग नानक मिटि जाहि ॥१॥ 
Sarab rog Nānak mit jāhi. ||1|| 
All disease, O Nanak, shall then be dispelled. ||1|| 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਧਨ  ਕਉ  ਚਾਰਿ  ਕੁੰਟ  ਉਠਿ  ਧਾਵਹਿ  ॥ 
जिसु धन कउ चारि कुंट उठि धावहि ॥ 
Jis ḏẖan ka▫o cẖār kunt uṯẖ ḏẖāvėh. 
The wealth which you chase after in the four directions - 

ਸੋ  ਧਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੇਵਾ  ਤੇ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ॥ 
सो धनु हरि सेवा ते पावहि ॥ 
So ḏẖan har sevā ṯe pāvahi. 
you shall obtain that wealth by serving the Lord. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਸੁਖ  ਕਉ  ਨਿਤ  ਬਾਛਹਿ  ਮੀਤ  ॥ 
जिसु सुख कउ नित बाछहि मीत ॥ 
Jis sukẖ ka▫o niṯ bācẖẖėh mīṯ. 
The peace, which you always yearn for, O friend - 

ਸੋ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਪਰੀਤਿ  ॥ 
सो सुखु साधू संगि परीति ॥ 
So sukẖ sāḏẖū sang parīṯ. 
that peace comes by the love of the Company of the Holy. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਕਉ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਭਲੀ  ਕਰਨੀ  ॥ 
जिसु सोभा कउ करहि भली करनी ॥ 
Jis sobẖā ka▫o karahi bẖalī karnī. 
The glory, for which you perform good deeds - 

ਸਾ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਭਜੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੀ  ਸਰਨੀ  ॥ 
सा सोभा भजु हरि की सरनी ॥ 
Sā sobẖā bẖaj har kī sarnī. 
you shall obtain that glory by seeking the Lord's Sanctuary. 

ਅਨਿਕ  ਉਪਾਵੀ  ਰੋਗੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
अनिक उपावी रोगु न जाइ ॥ 
Anik upāvī rog na jā▫e. 
All sorts of remedies have not cured the disease - 

ਰੋਗੁ  ਮਿਟੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਅਵਖਧੁ  ਲਾਇ  ॥ 
रोगु मिटै हरि अवखधु लाइ ॥ 
Rog mitai har avkẖaḏẖ lā▫e. 
the disease is cured only by giving the medicine of the Lord's Name. 

ਸਰਬ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ॥ 
सरब निधान महि हरि नामु निधानु ॥ 
Sarab niḏẖān mėh har nām niḏẖān. 
Of all treasures, the Lord's Name is the supreme treasure. 

ਜਪਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਰਗਹਿ  ਪਰਵਾਨੁ  ॥੨॥ 
जपि नानक दरगहि परवानु ॥२॥ 
Jap Nānak ḏargahi parvān. ||2|| 
Chant it, O Nanak, and be accepted in the Court of the Lord. ||2|| 

ਮਨੁ  ਪਰਬੋਧਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੈ  ਨਾਇ  ॥ 
मनु परबोधहु हरि कै नाइ ॥ 
Man parboḏẖahu har kai nā▫e. 
Enlighten your mind with the Name of the Lord. 

ਦਹ  ਦਿਸਿ  ਧਾਵਤ  ਆਵੈ  ਠਾਇ  ॥ 
दह दिसि धावत आवै ठाइ ॥ 
Ḏah ḏis ḏẖāvaṯ āvai ṯẖā▫e. 
Having wandered around in the ten directions, it comes to its place of rest. 

ਤਾ  ਕਉ  ਬਿਘਨੁ  ਨ  ਲਾਗੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
ता कउ बिघनु न लागै कोइ ॥ 
Ŧā ka▫o bigẖan na lāgai ko▫e. 
No obstacle stands in the way of one 

ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਬਸੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੋਇ  ॥ 
जा कै रिदै बसै हरि सोइ ॥ 
Jā kai riḏai basai har so▫e. 
whose heart is filled with the Lord.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 660

ਧਨਾਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ਘਰੁ  ੧  ਚਉਪਦੇ 
धनासरी महला १ घरु १ चउपदे 
Ḏẖanāsrī mėhlā 1 gẖar 1 cẖa▫upḏe 
Dhanaasaree, First Mehl, First House, Chau-Padas: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ  ਅਕਾਲ  ਮੂਰਤਿ  ਅਜੂਨੀ  ਸੈਭੰ  ਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सति नामु करता पुरखु निरभउ निरवैरु अकाल मूरति अजूनी सैभं गुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯ nām karṯā purakẖ nirbẖa▫o nirvair akāl mūraṯ ajūnī saibẖaŉ gur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Hatred. Image Of The Undying. Beyond Birth. Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace: 

ਜੀਉ  ਡਰਤੁ  ਹੈ  ਆਪਣਾ  ਕੈ  ਸਿਉ  ਕਰੀ  ਪੁਕਾਰ  ॥ 
जीउ डरतु है आपणा कै सिउ करी पुकार ॥ 
Jī▫o daraṯ hai āpṇā kai si▫o karī pukār. 
My soul is afraid; to whom should I complain? 

ਦੂਖ  ਵਿਸਾਰਣੁ  ਸੇਵਿਆ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਦਾਤਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
दूख विसारणु सेविआ सदा सदा दातारु ॥१॥ 
Ḏūkẖ visāraṇ sevi▫ā saḏā saḏā ḏāṯār. ||1|| 
I serve Him, who makes me forget my pains; He is the Giver, forever and ever. ||1|| 

ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਨੀਤ  ਨਵਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਦਾਤਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
साहिबु मेरा नीत नवा सदा सदा दातारु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sāhib merā nīṯ navā saḏā saḏā ḏāṯār. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
My Lord and Master is forever new; He is the Giver, forever and ever. ||1||Pause|| 

ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸੇਵੀਐ  ਅੰਤਿ  ਛਡਾਏ  ਸੋਇ  ॥ 
अनदिनु साहिबु सेवीऐ अंति छडाए सोइ ॥ 
An▫ḏin sāhib sevī▫ai anṯ cẖẖadā▫e so▫e. 
Night and day, I serve my Lord and Master; He shall save me in the end. 

ਸੁਣਿ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਕਾਮਣੀ  ਪਾਰਿ  ਉਤਾਰਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੨॥ 
सुणि सुणि मेरी कामणी पारि उतारा होइ ॥२॥ 
Suṇ suṇ merī kāmṇī pār uṯārā ho▫e. ||2|| 
Hearing and listening, O my dear sister, I have crossed over. ||2|| 

ਦਇਆਲ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਤਰਾ  ॥ 
दइआल तेरै नामि तरा ॥ 
Ḏa▫i▫āl ṯerai nām ṯarā. 
O Merciful Lord, Your Name carries me across. 

ਸਦ  ਕੁਰਬਾਣੈ  ਜਾਉ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सद कुरबाणै जाउ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Saḏ kurbāṇai jā▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I am forever a sacrifice to You. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਰਬੰ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਏਕੁ  ਹੈ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सरबं साचा एकु है दूजा नाही कोइ ॥ 
Sarbaŉ sācẖā ek hai ḏūjā nāhī ko▫e. 
In all the world, there is only the One True Lord; there is no other at all. 

ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਸੇਵਾ  ਸੋ  ਕਰੇ  ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਨਦਰਿ  ਕਰੇ  ॥੩॥ 
ता की सेवा सो करे जा कउ नदरि करे ॥३॥ 
Ŧā kī sevā so kare jā ka▫o naḏar kare. ||3|| 
He alone serves the Lord, upon whom the Lord casts His Glance of Grace. ||3|| 

ਤੁਧੁ  ਬਾਝੁ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਕੇਵ  ਰਹਾ  ॥ 
तुधु बाझु पिआरे केव रहा ॥ 
Ŧuḏẖ bājẖ pi▫āre kev rahā. 
Without You, O Beloved, how could I even live? 

ਸਾ  ਵਡਿਆਈ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਜਿਤੁ  ਨਾਮਿ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਲਾਗਿ  ਰਹਾਂ  ॥ 
सा वडिआई देहि जितु नामि तेरे लागि रहां ॥ 
Sā vadi▫ā▫ī ḏėh jiṯ nām ṯere lāg rahāŉ. 
Bless me with such greatness, that I may remain attached to Your Name. 

ਦੂਜਾ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੋਇ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਆਗੈ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਜਾਇ  ਕਹਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
दूजा नाही कोइ जिसु आगै पिआरे जाइ कहा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ḏūjā nāhī ko▫e jis āgai pi▫āre jā▫e kahā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
There is no other, O Beloved, to whom I can go and speak. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸੇਵੀ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਆਪਣਾ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਚੰਉ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सेवी साहिबु आपणा अवरु न जाचंउ कोइ ॥ 
Sevī sāhib āpṇā avar na jācẖaŉ▫o ko▫e. 
I serve my Lord and Master; I ask for no other. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਤਾ  ਕਾ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਹੈ  ਬਿੰਦ  ਬਿੰਦ  ਚੁਖ  ਚੁਖ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੪॥ 
नानकु ता का दासु है बिंद बिंद चुख चुख होइ ॥४॥ 
Nānak ṯā kā ḏās hai binḏ binḏ cẖukẖ cẖukẖ ho▫e. ||4|| 
Nanak is His slave; moment by moment, bit by bit, he is a sacrifice to Him. ||4|| 

ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਨਾਮ  ਵਿਟਹੁ  ਬਿੰਦ  ਬਿੰਦ  ਚੁਖ  ਚੁਖ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 
साहिब तेरे नाम विटहु बिंद बिंद चुख चुख होइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥४॥१॥ 
Sāhib ṯere nām vitahu binḏ binḏ cẖukẖ cẖukẖ ho▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. ||4||1|| 
O Lord Master, I am a sacrifice to Your Name, moment by moment, bit by bit. ||1||Pause||4||1||


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok - we have a few of them for this thread posted. Enough for a discussion of the full shabad.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 14, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> Ang 1023
> 
> ਸਤਜੁਗਿ  ਸਤੁ  ਸੰਤੋਖੁ  ਸਰੀਰਾ  ॥
> सतजुगि सतु संतोखु सरीरा ॥
> ...



Can anyone explain why we assume that SATYUG is in the PAST TENSE.,,,has already happened and GONE.
Whereas the SAT..the TRUTH is AAD SACH..Jugaad Sach..Nanak hosee bhee Sach....and SATYUG is therefore beyond TENSES.
The Writer fills in the WAS (past Tense) in English..when there is no such indicative Marker in the Original.
The Transaltion could very well be..TRUTH - pervades... ( instead of Truth WAS PERVASIVE)
TRUTH- Pervades....deep..profound and unfathomable.
SAT Sat WARTEH..  gahir ghambeera
The SATYUG is the Time of the SAT..the ONE who is deep profound and unfathomable.
Those who live in this SATYUG (STATE OF MIND ) are in complete resonance with the SAT.
Those who have let one weakness creep in....weakness of ME..MY....MINE.. have LOST the "Completeness" of SATYUG state of mind and are in Tretta...
Those who have allowed yet another weakness to creep in.. Dya..is weakend state are in a Dwapur state of mind...
Those who have lost all but one dharamik quality..are living ina kalyug state of MIND.
Meaning THIS STATE OF MIND is the PRESENT..and ONLY the True Satgur Naam can save us...we have satyugees..tretees  dwapurees..and Kalyugees living among us NOW..BUT the COMMON DENOMINATOR is GURU NAAM SAVES in any and all situations.
Thus the word SATYUG in the first line is "CREATOR" and not a  time zone/period...and the CREATOR is timeless....aad sach...jugaad sach nanak hoisee bhee sach.


----------

